# Best Vanilla Extract



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I love Penzeys products, but their "Single Strength Madagascar Bourbon Pure Vanilla Extract" brought too strong of a boozy, almost metallic taste to my brownies.  Which vanilla extract do you folks like best?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have never had an issue with Penzey's Vanilla Extract. It is the one I use, at home, all the time.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Phoebe, I use their double strength and haven't noticed the problem you mention. I admit I haven't tried it with brownies, but I've used it with chocolate and had no problem. Hmmmm....


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Maybe the amount is the problem The brownie recipe I used makes 24 two-inch-square brownies and calls for 1T of vanilla (along with 1 cup pecans, 1 1/4 cups cake flour, 1/2 t salt, 3/4t baking powder, 6 oz unsweetened choc, 12 T butter, 2 1/4 cups sugar, 4 eggs--from Cooks Illustrated). Too much vanilla? I don't do sweet-side baking much, so forgive me for being such a doofus.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Have you tried vanilla powder (ground beans + dextrose, I think)? You use it measure for measure over extract. It is also good sprinkled on coffee (cafe au lait) or cocoa. It holds up particularly well in baked goods.

Cook's Vanilla makes one: I purchased a 1.5lb jar from them not too long ago, but their website isn't working today. It is: http://www.cooksvanilla.com/ You can also find it in a lot of grocery stores, in a 4 oz jar.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, a sideways entry here. IF I use this flavour, I use the artificial.

My question is, WHY? Why do you need to add it at all? Chocolate is fine without the vanilla. If you want a nutty chocolate, use a walnut extract............

Ok, I really tend to not like vanilla  That aside, really, why is it even used outside of a "vanilla" recipe?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Cooks Illustrated recommends McCormick Pure Vanilla which is not available in any of the stores near me.  I picked up Rodelle's Gourmet Vanilla.  Has anyone tried it? I need vanilla for baking


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I use Nielsen-Massey; both the extract and the paste. 

We've discussed this before, but for those who missed it:

"Pure vanilla" can legally contain vanilla, alcohol, and sweeteners. Quality differences come from 1. the source of the vanilla (i.e., Mexico, Madagascar, Tahiti....), and 2. the percentage of the other legal ingredients. For instance, an extract that is 25% alcohol will be more vanillaie (is that a word?) than one that contains, say, 40%. 

If the label doesn't specify "pure vanilla," read the label, as that might mean there are other ingredients. If so, than it is a quality step down. 

Descending from that, in both quality and flavor, is the artificial, which I don't understand why anyone bothers with, because you can buy pure vanilla extract for the same price.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Penzey's Vanilla Extract is good for me...


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for the information KY Heirloomer.

Neither Nielsen nor Penzy's is available in my area.  I can order on line if i can't find anything comparable here.

Are either of you familiar with Rodelle Gourmet Vanilla? It has 35% alcohol. I bought it as a last choice but I haven't used it yet.  I can return it.  I've been using Hunter Organic Pure Vanilla


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

KYHeirloomer said:


> I use Nielsen-Massey; both the extract and the paste.
> 
> We've discussed this before, but for those who missed it:
> 
> ...


I tried to buy the Neilson. It is not available in my area. Also, it is $20 for 8 oz plus shipping. They have it on Amazon for $13..can I trust it is the real thing?


----------



## aznninjahitman (Oct 26, 2009)

Buy it from King Arthur Flour in the 32 oz. size. Here's a link:
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/madagascar-bourbon-vanilla-extract-32-oz

I'm not sure how much shipping is, and buying at this kind of size is only really worthwhile if you use a lot of vanilla. Let me stress a lot. =) Economies of scale is at play here!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO the best commercially made extract is the Mexican extract from Vanilla Saffron Imports, better than Nielson-Massey, Penzeys or anything else I've tried. Much better priced, too.

You can do still better making your own from beans (from the same supplier) -- although you will have to adjust quantities.

FWIW, their saffron is also incredibly good quality and incredibly well priced. It's one of the few exceptions to "you get what you pay for." What a bargain!

As to why vanilla makes chocolate taste better... If I have to explain it, you can't understand. Just different palates.

BDL


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

KY, I buy artifical vanilla for the jail I work at due to the much lower alcohol content, but that is a whole different story!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Why's that, Pete? Are the prisoners drinking it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

In a typical recipe you're using a teaspoon of vanilla extract. Let's say it's 35% alcohol, and assume none of it burns off. Further assumption: six portions from the basic recipe.

In that case you'd be feeding each of them 35% of 1/6th of a teaspoon, or, roughly, 1/18th of a teaspoon.

Good grief, we could write a new verse to the old WCTU parady.


----------



## ceeinthekitchen (Feb 24, 2010)

In general I use Neilsen Massey, too. My favorite is a Mexican vanilla I bought down in Mexico, though. I'm almost out, though, so thanks BDL for the link!


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

aznninjahitman said:


> Buy it from King Arthur Flour in the 32 oz. size. Here's a link:
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/madagascar-bourbon-vanilla-extract-32-oz
> 
> I'm not sure how much shipping is, and buying at this kind of size is only really worthwhile if you use a lot of vanilla. Let me stress a lot. =) Economies of scale is at play here!


Thank you for the link. I just called them. Shipping is only $8-that is reasonable to me. Other places I called were asking more for shipping than the product.

I think I should start with the 8 oz size which is $19 from them.

Thank you


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

boar_d_laze said:


> IMO the best commercially made extract is the Mexican extract from Vanilla Saffron Imports, better than Nielson-Massey, Penzeys or anything else I've tried. Much better priced, too.
> 
> You can do still better making your own from beans (from the same supplier) -- although you will have to adjust quantities.
> 
> ...


Those are unbeatable prices! Now I'm confused. I never tried anything other than supermarket brands.

I need vanilla for banana breads...what should I get?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

How often do you use vanilla? That's really a key to what you buy.

If you only use it occasionally, those small bottles at the supermarket are fine. Just make sure you're getting the true gelt.

If you do a lot of baking, and use mucho vanilla, then I'd mail-order it in larger quantities, using BDL's link---they have top quality products, and their prices cannot be beaten.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I've only been baking a few months but people seem to think I'm doing pretty well at it which makes me want to get even better so I am looking for the best ingredients I can find.

I am concentrating on quick breads/tea loaves right now

I make about 2 loaves a week but want the best ingrredients


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

MissyJean, "best" is a nebulous term. 

Example: The "best" vanilla in the world comes from the isle of Reunion. But all of it goes to France.  Next best comes from Madagascar. Etc. 

But the question is, do the criteria used to determine best mean anything on your palate? Is an extract that includes sugar more or less good than one that doesn't? Will you honestly taste any differences between an extract made from Tahitian beans and one made from Mexican beans?

I think the trick is to 1. Stick to "pure vanilla extract," and, 2. find a brand that you like and stick with it. 

If you really start to use it in quantities that justify the effort, eventually you'll follow BDL's footsteps and make your own.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope to get to that point one day. I enjoy baking. At home it is just my husband and I but I will be making baked goods as gifts and for family gatherings from now on.

A funny thing happened today. I called many online sites and asked about the Neilson Massey vanilla. The shipping cost exceeded the cost for the vanilla so I went to a store to purchase MrCormick's Pure Vanilla (Cook Illustrated 1st choice). I was amazed when I saw that store carried the Neilson Massey. I was just about to pay $17 shipping for $11 worth of vanilla. I was so happy and bought 2 bottles


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I love cooking at home too during my vacant time .! I want making my own recipe .. im fun of combining different ingredient which i think is capable then after if it is successful and tasteful maybe thats my happiest moment. i always doing that together with my brother. Try that its funs. Your like just expermenting at home .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_I will be making baked goods as gifts and for family gatherings from now on._

Don't know if you've discovered this, yet. But you can get mini-loaf pans (including units that are a single piece but which have them 4- and 6- up). These mini-loaves are great for gift giving.

We often combine them in a basket with home-made preserves and other goodies.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw them on one of the chef resource sites but I thought they were from commercial use. Great idea!! Thank you so much. That will be a real time saver as well as more economical! Awesome!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

MissyJean, there's usually only one real difference between "professional" and "home" use---and that is, will the pro stuff fit in your oven.

For instance, a full-sized sheetpan will not fit in most home ovens, cuz they're only 30 inches wide. But half sheets fit just fine.

Actually, there is a second significant difference. Pro equipment is often of higher quality, while being lower in price. 

In this case, however, I actually first saw one of those multi-mini-loaf units in a big box store.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Funny you mention that..I just bought a sheet pan online-my very first--and they asked me the size of my oven. I bought the half sheet.

Is there a particular brand of those multi-pans you recommend?

Do they bake evenly?

Today I baked 2 banana breads. I weighed each pan before putting it in the oven. One of the breads _almost_ broke apart as I was removing it from the pan. It feels a lot softer than the other one


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I am chef for a frat house food program with 40 plus athletes, and make everything from scratch. I bake at least 5 to 8 doz muffins a week and desserts on Friday. I go through a 6 oz bottle of vanilla every two months. It doesn't pay to buy from the supplier so I make my own. I use two vanilla beans and a pint of cheap vodka and about two weeks shelf time. It tastes better and it is cheaper than the commercial brand. I had my mother in-law buy some for me in Mexico once and found out it was toxic and had to through it out. It was then I realized I was the only one I could trust. I split the new beans and drop them in the bottle and wait two weeks. I also have used, stripped beans and then it takes 5 to get a good flavor. I do have to hide the vodka from the Frat guys because they will get into it but I am good at keeping things from them when I have to.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

2 beans in a pint, Dave? Doesn't sound very potent to me; especially with the short soak time.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Do they bake evenly?

_Wait until it's delivered, MissyJean, and you won't have to ask. Real sheet pans bear no relationship to those tinny, warp-in-the-oven cookie sheets you buy in the housewares sections.

Sheet pans are heavy duty aluminum or aluminized steel (depends on maker). Mine happen to be NordicWare. Chicago Metallic is another good brand. But I don't think you can actually buy a bad one.


----------



## nathalie (Feb 25, 2010)

Reading this thread made me remember of a newspaper article I read a while back:
www.oregonlive.com/foodday/index.ssf/2008/12/chocolate_and_vanilla.html
About two third down in the article, they compared vanilla extracts (look for *Are all vanilla extracts the same?*) Basically, they baked several batches of cookies, all alike except for the vanilla extract they used. And it turns out, nobody was able to tell the difference between the extracts, even between the real vanilla extract and the artificial kind.

Personally, I use 100% pure madagascar bourbon vanilla extract (I bought a 16 fl oz bottle that I'm still working on). Last year, I took Wilton frosting classes, and we used clear artificial vanilla extract (we need an extract without color because we want white frosting as a starter, and then eventually add whichever color we want). Both contain alcohol though.
I use vanilla extract (the Bourbon one) in all the cookies and cakes I bake: I love the color it gives the raw dough, and I love the vanilla flavor (even in a chocolate cake).


----------



## nathalie (Feb 25, 2010)

Reading this thread made me remember of a newspaper article I read a while back:
www.oregonlive.com/foodday/index.ssf/2008/12/chocolate_and_vanilla.html
About two third down in the article, they compared vanilla extracts (look for *Are all vanilla extracts the same?*) Basically, they baked several batches of cookies, all alike except for the vanilla extract they used. And it turns out, nobody was able to tell the difference between the extracts, even between the real vanilla extract and the artificial kind.

Personally, I use 100% pure madagascar bourbon vanilla extract (I bought a 16 fl oz bottle that I'm still working on). Last year, I took Wilton frosting classes, and we used clear artificial vanilla extract (we need an extract without color because we want white frosting as a starter, and then eventually add whichever color we want). Both contain alcohol though.
I use vanilla extract (the Bourbon one) in all the cookies and cakes I bake: I love the color it gives the raw dough, and I love the vanilla flavor (even in a chocolate cake).


----------



## ddenay (May 16, 2009)

The signature vanilla I've used for more than twenty five years is Ronald Reginalds  developed by the late, great Warren LeRuth, a Louisiana Chef. The company makes the most exceptional extracts and flavors and shut down after Katrina, but they are up and running and the Mexican Melipone Vanilla is divine! If you've never heard of them, no wonder, they really don't advertise and have a dedicated following.


----------

